# ABU Repair ?



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Probably not the right forum, but I bet someone on here knows the answer.

I've got a few abu's that could use a little servicing and good cleaning to get them back in tip top shape, and I just don't have the time to get to 'em anytime soon. Looking for a good source for repair/cleaning. 

I'm in Tidewater, but don't mind shipping to the right guy.

Thanks!!

Walt


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

ive been repairing abus for years and have been doing service for a local tackle shop for the past few months...if you want em done give me a shout...i will tell you that if anything is broken abu parts have been a shot in the dark for a while as of late so hopefully they're mechanically sound, if all you want is a cleaning and re-lubing thats no problem.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

hey walt, parts are no problem. let me know if i can help. maybe a trade of sorts. i have a blank i need done.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep, if Ask4fish can't do it, I can. Been tinkering on Abu's since I was 14 and did reel repair for a fishing lake in Ohio as a teenager.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

thanks guys!


----------

